
A Television of Her Own: On Emily Nussbaum - prismatic
https://lareviewofbooks.org/article/television-emily-nussbaum/
======
loganfrederick
I am happy to see a piece about Emily Nussbaum here. While it may not be
typical "Hacker News", Emily's writing and perspective are top-notch. Her
analysis of The Sopranos following its finale over a decade ago is included in
her new book and was a spot-on take on the controversial ending:
[http://nymag.com/news/features/33517/](http://nymag.com/news/features/33517/)

